# Computer will not boot to BIOS, CPU fan spins constantly, no vid signal



## Sean72 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

Need some help. I know it is a budget PC but it is only 1.5 years old. My last Acer desktop is still running with no problems after almost 10 years.

Run down:

Acer E360
XP MCE 2005
AMD Athlon 64 3500
FSP 300 watt 24pin ATX Power Supply
Integrated Nvidia Geforce4
Double-layer DVD±RW/ CD-RW drive
DVD-ROM 16x
250 GB Seagate Barracuda Hard drive
1 GB DDR Memory

History 

Over the last several months, I was sporadically getting rainbow like colors on my screen but very few times. Screen froze once or twice but generally ok. My DVD writer falied so I tried to install a new SATA one. While inside, I decided to move the SATA hard drive up a bay then plugged it back in. Now, when I turn the power on, the CPU fan spins constantly at high speed but no beeps, no BIOS, no video signal. No power to DVD drives. I do see front panel lights and my hard drive makes noise. I plugged a speaker into the front panel and heard no beeps. So far I:

- check/reset all cables 
- reset RAM and tested each stick separately
- swapped the power supply with Antec 430 
- swapped the hard drive
- cleared CMOS jumper and removed battery
- tried another monitor 

Nothing has worked. Same problem. Is it the video card? I bought an ATI Radeon X1050 for the PCI express slot but how do I disable the Nvidia integrated video without BIOS? Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## jb_ (Dec 3, 2007)

Usually the onboard video is disabled automagically. You might have a dud motherboard.


----------



## etek (Feb 28, 2011)

"Computer will not boot to BIOS, CPU fan spins constantly, no vid signal"
This machine was set to 220v instead of 110v when I got it. I reset it back to 110v (looks like the owner or someone else was trying to fix the problem on their own). I then tested the power supply with an antec device and determined the power was good (I did this because I know the mobo fan can still spin even if the power supply is bad).When I plugged the motherboard and all power terminations back to their respective devices the machine booted up. I am uncertain of what the fix because it was accidental. Looks like it may have been the connection to the mobo. Before checking the power supply, in my troubleshooting steps, I removed the cmos battery to reset the bios trying to get it to post. In conclusion, the first step is to check and make sure all connections are terminated correctly. I hope this helps someone out.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Disconnect everything from the motherboard including the RAM. Keep only the CPU and CPU heatsink and front panel connections in place. See if then you get any beeping from the board. If you do then something is causing the POST process from completing or locking the motherboard up.
If the board start beeping shut it down and start placing components in one at a time until it stops responding.
If the board continues to be non-responsive then pull the CPU and either try another CPU or re-seat the CPU and put the heatsink back in place.
For testing purposes don't worry about the compound.
Once you have figured out the problem be sure to clean the CPU compound off the CPU and heatsink and replace the compound with fresh compound.


----------



## etek (Feb 28, 2011)

They key to this problem that differentiates it from other is the cpu fan spinning constantly... Disconnect and reconnect all Mobo connections to make sure they are seating properly. This will fix the problem... Please post if this fixes your problem...


----------



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

Benchtest ur rig. Follow the sticky by linderman on how to benchtest ur machine. It will determine if u got a dead mobo or not and pls inspect the mobo for bulging, burnt or/and leaking capacitors...those are a tell-tales of a dead mobo.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Follow Team Mate visseroth's suggestions first. 
Was the PC ever turned on while the PSU was switched to 220V? If so, that assuredly did some damage.


----------

